# 86 300ZX problems



## davelay (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a 1986 300ZX n/a 2+2 and I just bought it recently. I checked the ECU codes and got a 23, 24, and 31. I don't any air conditioning controls or a radio so I don't know if that is what code 31 is referring to. 

The problem with the car is that it sputters and boggs down alot; especially when I try to accelerate from a complete stop. Its weird, sometimes it won't sputter but most of the time it does. Any ideas about the causes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

have you done a tune-up yet?


----------



## CLIMB (Aug 3, 2008)

Had similar problem a few times with my '86t. First time a set of plug wires and a new cap fixed it. The second time it needed a MAF sensor.


----------

